# 20 Litres(4x5l) Concentrate Screenwash for £8 del. If i cant post this, delete.



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry if i am unable to post this, may of just over read the rules.

This is a steal from EuroCarParts, buy 2 get 2 free. 20 litres concentrate for £8 delivered!

Bargain. :thumb:

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...-screenwash/concentrate-screenwash/?542771151


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks mate, just ordered 8 bottles for £16 :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If its still this price tomorrow evening I'll have a crack. I cant seem to get my account password to work and it's too late to sort


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice just ordered


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

On for a week so assume to sunday? But it's cracking for £8 20 litres delivered. That's 20kg roughly of product delivered! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

anyone know what the freezing temperature on this is?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks. Just ordered, should see me through the winter :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheers, just ordered


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info and just orderd 2+2, this should last me ages.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumb:Cheers ! Just ordered


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

cheers just ordered.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks for that!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice! Just ordered!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

*screenwash offer*

you can get two free5 l screenwashers from here

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...-screenwash/concentrate-screenwash/?542771151

order two 5 l and get two more free all for £8 delivered
enter the code SWOFFER1

even get free delivery

ive just ordered and for the sum of £8 will be getting 4 5litre screenwash concentrate delivered...bargin


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

amazing! cheers Steve :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Sold out at the mo


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Sold out at the mo


but if you order it will be delivered in a few days

read on the web of euro

im hoping to get mine


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Bargain, well spotted Steve


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283558


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Bargain, well spotted Steve


i think they are in stock at penistone rd as well

give em a bell

i aint forgot about the bonnet polishing will be in next two weeks,just got to sort a few things out first


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Will_G said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283558


cheers

never saw that post


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> i think they are in stock at penistone rd as well
> 
> give em a bell
> 
> *i aint forgot about the bonnet polishing will be in next two weeks,just got to sort a few things out first*




:thumb: I noticed you recent sad post & was not going to hassle you.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can add 2 then the code and then reduce it to 1. So 2 for £4 if you want.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Cheers, just ordered. Great timing as i've just ran out :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one they had been doing the ready made on this offer for a while but even better in the concentrated version.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Posted this yesterday.

Search.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ordered 2+2 thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Order online for store collection, check availability at your local.

Order online to get the promo code as you cannot use the code in stores.

Just reserved mine im only 1.7 miles away and will collect after work tomorrow.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Was disptached this morning and only ordered at 11pmish last night!










Assume delivery code means HDNL 48 Hour so should be here thursday! Excellent service for 20 litres delivered!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Posted this yesterday.
> 
> Search.


he's trying to help people out  as were you :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Order online for store collection, check availability at your local.
> 
> Order online to get the promo code as you cannot use the code in stores.
> 
> Just reserved mine im only 1.7 miles away and will collect after work tomorrow.


i was going to go thru but am on nights then busy after that
but ill get delivered


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Just ordered thanks!!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Just ordered, should keep all three of the cars I look after (mine, my mum's and my sister's) sorted through the winter.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Whoever gets their order first, could they please post some details about dilution rates and freezing temps please. Worst case scenario it'll keep until the summer, but would be good if it can contend with -10 or more.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ordered mine, pick up tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

> Currently out of stock - Available to order. (More stock arriving within 5 days).


It was bound to happen.:doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thats what it said on mine, but its available to pick up?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Had a message left this morning at 07.50 to say my order was ready for pick up today!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I had no end I problems last time I bought from these, no stock an then no refund !!, must have cost me more in calls to get my money back than the cost of the goods.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Out of Stock now, have ordered anyway, so hopefully they'll stand by it.
Paid with PayPal so can always raise a claim if it goes 'Pete Tong'


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is the deal no longer on then? Or am I being blind!?!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Still there 
Add 2 x 5l to your basket, then view your basket.
Add in the code (SWOFFER1) and then 2 more priced at £0.00 will appear in your basket, then checkout and pay :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

X8 on the way! Nice bit of profit to be made there!


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Is it not showing sold out?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, but says it will be dispatched when back in stock. 
I'm in no hurry and thought it was worth an £8 punt :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Look what's just arrived! Excellent service from ECP!
And for those interested in the freezing temperatures...



















Nothing  Google serves me up nothing either but im sure at 3:1 or even 2:1 should be okay.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Nothing  Google serves me up nothing either but im sure at 3:1 or even 2:1 should be okay.


Cheers for posting the pic - extremely helpful.

Regards dilution, appreciate there's no temperatures on the bottle, but what are the recommended dilutions (other than the 1:4 already mentioned by ECP)?

Actually - ignore that, while I was typing the 2nd image loaded in and I can see the recommended dilutions. 1:1 for Winter and neat for extreme winter. Job done.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Cheers for posting the pic - extremely helpful.
> 
> Regards dilution, appreciate there's no temperatures on the bottle, but what are the recommended dilutions (other than the 1:4 already mentioned by ECP)?


Dilutions are Screenwash:Water

1:3 for Summer
1:2 Winter
1:0 Severe Winter


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great find thank you!! Just ordered £8 worth, showing out of stock but in no rush for this bargain!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Collected mine today and they are doing 2 for £6 instore.

So anyway collected my 4 bottles and does not state the temp range but does say summer mix is 25% screen wash
Winter 50%
Severe Winter 100%

At this price happy to use neat.

Will ask Euro parts on there own section on another forum and see if they can clarify freezing point.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Collected mine, may get some more tomorrow, lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Contemplated physically testing freezing point but would not be able to be exact...


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Many thanks Steve. Just ordered and collecting tomorrow


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Yodel just delivered mine:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I have confirmation from Europarts product head honcho and it is -8 freezing point when used neat.*


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

james_death said:


> I have confirmation from Europarts product head honcho and it is -8 freezing point when used neat.


Most helpful, thank you. Don't suppose he/she mentioned what the freezing point was at 1:1 dilution did they?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> most helpful, thank you. Don't suppose he/she mentioned what the freezing point was at 1:1 dilution did they?


-4?????


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

avit88 said:


> -4?????


Not always that simple I'm afraid. Once you add water to something like screenwash, the freezing point usually rises rapidly, and not always proportionately to the dilution rate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated not that simple, and sorry only got the figure for neat...:wall:

Just been doing some foam testing and putting stuff back spotted the Autosmart clear view screen wash, thats 1/5 for winter down to -7 and ised neat its -15 i think.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

got mine delivered today
cheap enough to use neat


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Got mine today. Ordered Tuesday and delivered today by YODEL. -8 is good enough for me.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Ordered a LOAD today for our vans/trucks. May need our fork truck if they process this order


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Got mine today. :thumb:40 litres !


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great offer,thanks for listing this


----------



## Carl Gosney (Oct 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Just ordered & with 5% back from TopcashBack...Not bad lol

Thanks Carl


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Was told it was out of stock when ordered, 'back in 5-8 days', no problem I thought.
Get home yesterday and there's a delivery note saying I wasn't in 
Hopefully they'll take heed of the large note I left them saying leave around the back or with neighbour today


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Ordered mine Tuesday - still waiting


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Just ordered. In stock in Durham


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I ordered this, been going around for a while and thought I probably get some.. only £8 at the end of the day.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just ordered some :thumb:

Hopefully have a better experience with the delivery this time around.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Bloo*y hell you lot, how much screenwash do you use? 

The 5l bottles dilute down to 20l, that makes 80l of screenwash :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

What the hell do you do with it, drink it? :lol:

PS Good find tho'


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ With 2 cars in the family, probably at a ratio of between 1.5:1 ~ 2:1, be lucky to get through the winter I'd say, maybe I should order some more :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Bloo*y hell you lot, how much screenwash do you use?
> 
> The 5l bottles dilute down to 20l, that makes 80l of screenwash :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> ...


2 cars and only goes to -8 neat so neat it is, nothing worse than spray freezing in the screen.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Bloo*y hell you lot, how much screenwash do you use?


Surprisingly, a hall of a lot in my case. I maintain three cars - My Citroen C4, my mum's Peugeot 206 and my sister's Mini One Convertible. The Pug and the Mini don't do too much mileage so don't use that much screen wash, but I do 70miles of motorway driving a day and particularly in the winter months get through gallons of the stuff.

I work in remote Hampshire and it can get pretty cold down there, so will be using a lot of it neat given the -8 freezing temp. I've also ordered another 4 bottles for that reason.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just ordered another 4, gave my dad 1 of my others today


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info

Just ordered 2 +2 free


----------

